# make it law that all local councils must to everything in their power



## Fenris (13 May 2009)

Please cross post this one.  Needs lots more signatures and not much time to get them!

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Lexixxx/


We the undersigned petition the Prime Minister to make it law that all local councils must to everything in their power to reunite dead animals they have collected with their owners. 

Submitted by Laura Foster  Deadline to sign up by: 26 May 2009  Signatures: 225
More details from petition creator

On 3/11 my cat was run over and killed. On 4/11 she was collected by the waste management department of our council from a lady who found her. The council told her they would do everything they could to get her back to her owners. We found out only by chance that she had been killed, the council made no attempt to get in touch, even though she had been reported missing to all local animal organisations so it would have been easy for them to get her back to us. When we discovered what had happened and got in touch with the council ourselves they brought the body back to us, and told us we were lucky to be getting her back as they normally dispose of dead animals on the night of the day they are collected. This means that there are many people whose pets have been collected and disposed of by the council without them knowing.

I hope it will become law that all councils must do everything in their power to get animals they collect back to their owners so they can be laid to rest. Animals should be checked for a micro-chip. This can be done easily using a machine. The council should then check with animal organisations, such as the RSPCA and local vets to see if any animals in that area have been reported as missing.


----------



## SJFAN (13 May 2009)

Just done it.


----------



## meardsall_millie (17 May 2009)

Oh for goodness sake.  

Whilst I agree that it is sad when animals are killed and don't get reunited with their owners, do you have any concept how much money this would actually cost your local authority to do??!

My local Council is currently having to find £2.5 million per year savings - this means seriously important things are not going to get done.  

Unless, of course, everyone wants a huge increase in their Council Tax?  
No?  
Thought not.


----------



## TequilaMist (17 May 2009)

Have to agree with meardsall_millie here.
Could also work against people as council may then charge owner for the cost of  cleaning up/collecting body and storage until owner found.
Non pet owning taxpayer may not be too happy with their money being spent this way if a free service


----------

